# Husky spot light charger



## sparky1562 (Jan 17, 2009)

Like many people, I have about 2 dozen 120 volt plug in chargers for various things, most of which I threw out long ago! 

It is 12 volt with a 3 AH battery.

I either don't remember which one goes to this spot light. My question is this: What voltage should the charger be? It appears to have multivolt input circuit board as it has an ST LM339M chip on it. Does that mean the charger was AC between 0 and 36 volts??? Or was it just a 12 v dc charger? (the only 12 V dc charger I have definetly did not come with it, but it fits. I have a bunch of 6 and 9 volt charges that don't fit it) 

<a href="http://s671.photobucket.com/albums/vv73/sparky1562/?action=view&current=Picture045.jpg" target="_blank">
<img src="http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv73/sparky1562/Huskycirucitboard.jpg" border="0" alt="Husky circuit board"></a>


----------



## Patriot (Jan 18, 2009)

Look for one to say

INPUT 120V AC 60Hz
OUTPUT 12V DC 500mA

or something close to it.


----------



## sparky1562 (Jan 18, 2009)

That is what I was figuring. Now if only I had a good battery....


----------

